

Why Women Troll Other Women on the Internet - nbj914
http://www.psmag.com/nature-and-technology/why-women-troll-other-women-online

======
malandrew
In other news, there are trolls on the internet and they select words, terms
and language based on what the victim will perceive to be most negative. In
other words, they know their audience and what buttons they can push for that
audience. The same language wouldn't be used for a different audience because
that language wouldn't be appropriate to push the buttons of that different
audience.

bigot - someone that uses derogatory and hateful language based on what they
believe and how they feel.

troll - someone that uses derogatory and hateful language based on what their
victims believe and how their victims will feel.

Without knowing anything about the victim, the assailant or the motivation,
the language from both groups looks remarkably similar. Motivations between
both groups are wildly different.

